# what would you do?



## bluerayarchangel (Mar 17, 2009)

*What would you do if you woke up one morning, only to find yourself in another body? and in a strange place unable to recognise anything or anyone?*

*1)would you either think that you was sleeping and try and wake up?*
*2) think that you have woken up after a long sleep or mental illness, *
*3)would you go insane, trying to find out which? *
*4) would you resign yourself to what ever fate has landed you in?*


----------



## bluerayarchangel (Mar 17, 2009)

sorry folks placed this in the wrong section


----------



## Interference (Mar 17, 2009)

Where are you going to place it, cos I might have one or two answers  ?

Like for example ---

1)would you either think that you was sleeping and try and wake up?
No.  First thing I'd do is check out the body and see if I liked it   Second thing would be to go around telling everyone that I wasn't who they thought I was and after they got angry with me I'd ask them who they thought I was

2) think that you have woken up after a long sleep or mental illness, 
Depends.  IF I have a headache, I'll probably think I'd been asleep a long time.  After about a week of being the new body, I might start to wonder if I'd just got amnesia and invented my earlier persona.

3)would you go insane, trying to find out which? 
No.  Sanity is, I think, less fragile than fiction suggests.  I'd get angry about things, of course, especially the things I miss from my earlier self and try to recapture or regain these.  I'd visit old friends and ex-girlfriends and try to insinuate myself into their company again.  My most particular friend, I would revel the truth to using a fact that only she and I could possibly know.

4) would you resign yourself to what ever fate has landed you in?
No, I'd start a new life, possibly a double-life, but more likely a fresh, exciting and renewed life.

All this depends, of course, on the body I'm inhabiting now.  It may have limitations that were outside my experience that I'd have to learn to deal with.  It might have a life or circle of friends, colleagues and lovers that I didn't like and would have to change.  In the end, I would probably try to regain my own past, no matter how exquisite my new presen might appear at first.

Nice concept, Blue.  I wish I were writing it   I hope you will do something wonderful (i.e. non-Hollywood) with it, if that's the plan.


----------



## mygoditsraining (Mar 17, 2009)

bluerayarchangel said:


> What would you do if you woke up one morning, only to find yourself in another body? and in a strange place unable to recognise anything or anyone?
> 
> 1)would you either think that you was sleeping and try and wake up?
> 2) think that you have woken up after a long sleep or mental illness,
> ...



It's a pretty general question, isn't it? I mean, you could derive so many possible plots from these beginnings that it's hard to know what kind of input you're hoping for - you could go from the serious (the premise of soon-to-be-released movie "Pandorum" is the OP, but in space), to the ridiculous: what would I do if I woke up and found myself in another body?  Apologise and hope I don't get a slap!


----------



## Interference (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi, bluerayarchangel, welcome.  I'm not sure you didn't have this in the right place before (I'd have thought it was more workshopping than lounging , but regardless, here's what I said first time around --- 

1)would you either think that you was sleeping and try and wake up?
No. First thing I'd do is check out the body and see if I liked it  Second thing would be to go around telling everyone that I wasn't who they thought I was and after they got angry with me I'd ask them who they thought I was

2) think that you have woken up after a long sleep or mental illness, 
Depends. IF I have a headache, I'll probably think I'd been asleep a long time. After about a week of being the new body, I might start to wonder if I'd just got amnesia and invented my earlier persona.

3)would you go insane, trying to find out which? 
No. Sanity is, I think, less fragile than fiction suggests. I'd get angry about things, of course, especially the things I miss from my earlier self and try to recapture or regain these. I'd visit old friends and ex-girlfriends and try to insinuate myself into their company again. My most particular friend, I would revel the truth to using a fact that only she and I could possibly know.

4) would you resign yourself to what ever fate has landed you in?
No, I'd start a new life, possibly a double-life, but more likely a fresh, exciting and renewed life.

All this depends, of course, on the body I'm inhabiting now. It may have limitations that were outside my experience that I'd have to learn to deal with. It might have a life or circle of friends, colleagues and lovers that I didn't like and would have to change. In the end, I would probably try to regain my own past, no matter how exquisite my new presen might appear at first.

Nice concept, Blue. I wish I were writing it  I hope you will do something wonderful (i.e. non-Hollywood) with it, if that's the plan.


----------



## bluerayarchangel (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh, I wanted my idea to be questioned that's why I first put it in the criticism box, but then I thought the criticism box is only for work pieces from manuscripts. Thats why I put it here, as a concept instead. 

If you really like it, take it,  I have lots bouncing around my brain, its just finding the one that I am happy with. Haven't found one yet.


----------



## Interference (Mar 17, 2009)

bluerayarchangel said:


> If you really like it, take it,  I have lots bouncing around my brain, its just finding the one that I am happy with. Haven't found one yet.



Generosity above and beyond   Nah, you're going to want it yourself one day.  Guaranteed 

I know the whole body-exchange thing has been done to death by Hollywood, but has it ever been done properly?  I don't know.  Can _anyone_ think of one that made sense in the end?


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Mar 17, 2009)

bluerayarchangel said:


> sorry folks placed this in the wrong section



I merged both of your threads on this subject, bluerayarchangel.

Please, if you realize that you have posted something in the wrong place, ask a moderator to move it, rather than start a duplicate.


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Mar 17, 2009)

A-ha, I suppose it would matter who I woke up next to! 

Of course, that thought wouldn't really be my answer and is in fact the last thing that would cross my mind (_he says as the wife looks over shoulder _).

I think being a Sci-Fi fan I would be intrigued to find out a little about the person I had become and what their life is all about. This would change to wondering how this event happened in the first place, then I think the thought of losing my own life would hit home (_and that thought was made even without the wifes intervention!_).


----------



## j d worthington (Mar 17, 2009)

Shadow Trooper said:


> I think being a Sci-Fi fan I would be intrigued to find out a little about the person I had become and what their life is all about. This would change to wondering how this event happened in the first place, then I think the thought of losing my own life would hit home (_and that thought was made even without the wifes intervention!_).


 
Just to throw a spanner into the works... what if the body you wake up in is that of an "artificial person", either genetically engineered or an android....?


----------



## bluerayarchangel (Mar 17, 2009)

Teresa Edgerton said:


> I merged both of your threads on this subject, bluerayarchangel.
> 
> Please, if you realize that you have posted something in the wrong place, ask a moderator to move it, rather than start a duplicate.


 
*Oh ok, thank you *


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Mar 17, 2009)

To answer JDs question:

I suppose to relate to the question originally asked, I am assuming I would still be in possession of my own thoughts(?)

If so, I think I would still follow the series of events already mentioned.

If I am a robot (or similar), I suppose I would have to do as programmed.

Wow, what if I am programmed to do as told but still have my own thoughts?  Not sure I'm liking that option!

Good question JDW


----------



## Ursa major (Mar 17, 2009)

Shadow Trooper said:


> A-ha, I suppose it would matter who I woke up next to!


 

What if you woke up next to _yourself_? (I wonder how long would it take you to realise that it was _your_ body lying next to you?)

I know this breaks bluerayarchangel's** rule about not recognising anyone, but this is a special case (unless, that is, a copy of you is still at home).



** - Wonders what short form bluerayarchangel would like us to use, given that BRA and may not be acceptable. Would BRAA be okay?


----------



## bluerayarchangel (Mar 17, 2009)

Ursa major said:


> What if you woke up next to _yourself_? (I wonder how long would it take you to realise that it was _your_ body lying next to you?)
> 
> I know this breaks bluerayarchangel's** rule about not recognising anyone, but this is a special case (unless, that is, a copy of you is still at home).
> 
> ...


 
*BRA Oh my gosh  !!!!     errm  Blue be fine*


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Mar 20, 2009)

Ursa major said:


> What if you woke up next to _yourself_? (I wonder how long would it take you to realise that it was _your_ body lying next to you?)
> 
> I know this breaks bluerayarchangel's** rule about not recognising anyone, but this is a special case (unless, that is, a copy of you is still at home).
> 
> ...


 

That's weird; if I woke up next to myself, then I would be my wife! WOW, having to put up with myself, now that's just inhuman  LOL 

I think I'm going to have nightmares tonight, now look what you've gone and done Blue 




Good question though


----------



## dustinzgirl (Mar 21, 2009)

Going back to just the original idea, I would try to figure out why I was there, and who put me there. Then I'd do my damndest to get back to where I was supposed to be.


----------



## ManTimeForgot (Mar 22, 2009)

I would first test myself to see if I was dreaming or awake (I can easily tell the difference; while I am dreaming I don't allow myself to ask if I am dreaming.  I am something of an anti-lucid dreamer; I prefer to remain involved completely).  Then I would attempt to establish: First) Who I was/am.  Second) Where I am.  Third) Contact with my former life possible.  Fourth) Composition of local population, if any, and possible allies.  Fifth) Why I was/am where I am.  Sixth) The possibility and methodology for fixing it if possible & Lastly) Assuming reversion to my former body was not possible, then acceptance is the only real option left (life is too important to waste over frivolities like body shape).


Now waking up next to myself on the other hand... it would depend on who I was with.  I will leave the rest up to the imaginations of the board.

MTF


----------



## katiafish (Mar 24, 2009)

Isnt this a bit like Mind Swap by Robert Sheckley, where the main character is accidentally sent to a wrong body and spends the rest of the book trying to get back to his original body with hilarious consequences?


----------



## Interference (Mar 24, 2009)

Also a bit like _Big_, _Peggy Sue Got Married_, _Face-Off_ and several episodes of _Star Trek_


----------

